# Space between glass and frames



## Ann Lane Honey (Nov 9, 2017)

What should the space be between the glass and the frames in an observation hive?


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>What should the space be between the glass and the frames in an observation hive?

http://bushfarms.com/beesobservationhives.htm#spacebetweenglass

For reasons unknown to me, no one seems to get this right. It's not the end of the world but it is a bit irritating. The Draper has about 2 1/4" between the glass and the bees burr the glass up a lot. The Brushy Mt. hives have 1 1/2" between the glass and when I put in frames of brood from a hive it was too tight a fit and the brood could not emerge and the bees absconded. I reworked the Brushy Mt. hives by adding a screen molding (available at the hardware store) which is 1/4" thick. I put it behind the hinges on the hinge side and behind the door as a stop on the opposite side and added one next to the door just to match the other side. This has worked perfectly and it is my most thriving hive now. 1 3/4" is just the right amount of space between the glass for an observation hive. 1 7/8" is ok.


----------



## Ann Lane Honey (Nov 9, 2017)

Thanks for the information.


----------



## Bonterra Bees (Aug 30, 2009)

We suggest 3/16" beyond edge of frame or 1 3/4"glass to glass w/frame centered for single-wide Hive and 3 1/8" for double-wide Hive
Bon Terra Bees


----------

